
Jeep Hackers Are Back Proving Car Hacking Gets  Much Worse - otoburb
https://www.wired.com/2016/08/jeep-hackers-return-high-speed-steering-acceleration-hacks/
======
salem
Companies that make bluetooth ODB2 devices and smartphone apps should pay
attention to this too.

